# What happened to my picture!?



## ARStager (Jan 14, 2005)

Help.

I have no clue what happened to my profile picture or how to get it back up. 

Tried everything I know. 

Sorry for being such a computer idiot.

Help.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 14, 2005)

If its off the net it the page may have been shut down? or disabled?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 14, 2005)

I think it is a problem with the site you have it from. Joshua had a similar problem with an avatar linked from a blog. Can you host it on a different site?


----------



## ARStager (Jan 14, 2005)

So wait---some of you can see it but some can't?


----------



## ARStager (Jan 14, 2005)

Lol.

Yeah. That's me. But I can't see it, and I reckon Fred, et al cannot either.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARStager_
> Lol.
> 
> Yeah. That's me. But I can't see it, and I reckon Fred, et al cannot either.



Nope. Can't see it.


----------



## ARStager (Jan 14, 2005)

And yes, but blessed are those who have not seen, and yet believe.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jan 15, 2005)

how did I know this would become an effectual calling joke thread ?

BTW, apparently I'm regenerated. I can see it too.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jan 15, 2005)

Oh yeah! I didn't, did I ? My bad.


----------

